# High Alpine Passes



## Zozzer

A few years ago I terriffed the life out of myself by going of the Furka Pass and Grimsel Pass. Starting at Realp, was long beforfe we were in very thick low cloud and I could not see more than a few yards in front of the van. Having seen photo's of these passes I knew each bend had a shear drop with nothing but a little stone ollard to stop me going over the side.

A couple of weeks ago during our holiday, I decided I must try again I must beat this fear. This time we started from Brienz and went to the summit of the Grimsel Pass with clear blue skies and two foot of snow by the side of the road.
I was in awe of the beautyso after a few photo's we pressed on down into Gletsch and over the Furka Pass. Such was the adrenalin rush that I had beaten my fear of Alpine Passes I wanted more. So after a night sleep at Andermatt. We head over the Gotthard Pass. Magnificent, I would not have missed it for the world. A few pics of the wife and I, plus the van against the 20' high snow wall that had been cut through the snow with snow ploughs to reopen the pass during the spring thaw. Finally at the bottom of the never ending hairpin bends we decide another first and take Gotthard tunnel north.

A fear conquerd and a dream fullfilled.


----------



## Wupert

Zozzer said:


> A few years ago I terriffed the life out of myself by going of the Furka Pass and Grimsel Pass. Starting at Realp, was long beforfe we were in very thick low cloud and I could not see more than a few yards in front of the van. Having seen photo's of these passes I knew each bend had a shear drop with nothing but a little stone ollard to stop me going over the side.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago during our holiday, I decided I must try again I must beat this fear. This time we started from Brienz and went to the summit of the Grimsel Pass with clear blue skies and two foot of snow by the side of the road.
> I was in awe of the beautyso after a few photo's we pressed on down into Gletsch and over the Furka Pass. Such was the adrenalin rush that I had beaten my fear of Alpine Passes I wanted more. So after a night sleep at Andermatt. We head over the Gotthard Pass. Magnificent, I would not have missed it for the world. A few pics of the wife and I, plus the van against the 20' high snow wall that had been cut through the snow with snow ploughs to reopen the pass during the spring thaw. Finally at the bottom of the never ending hairpin bends we decide another first and take Gotthard tunnel north.
> 
> A fear conquerd and a dream fullfilled.


Well done we have done them all N-S and E-W starting in 1969

As you say its dream world

PS You always see a cyclist going up and passing you on the way down


----------



## eddied

*Head for heights*

 Ciao zozzer, congratulations, that is great. You now have to try the San Bernadino (very tame) The Gran San Bernardo, the Col du Bonhomme, the Stelvio, The Mont Blanc tunnel etc etc.
A whole new world for you.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## alicksuwd

Grossglockner High Alpine Road takes some beleiving, we did it in the first week it was open this year :!: :!: :!:


----------



## EJB

We covered the area in the 70s when 75BHP was adequate to manage a largish caravan.
No problem for modern vehicles as long as the driver keeps their cool :wink: 
A fantastic area where everybody should visit at least once


----------



## Wupert

EJB said:


> We covered the area in the 70s when 75BHP was adequate to manage a largish caravan.
> No problem for modern vehicles as long as the driver keeps their cool :wink:
> A fantastic area where everybody should visit at least once


Being passed on the downhill run by ladies on bikes is special as well.


----------



## Dick1234

Great in it. 

Looking forward to revisiting La Rossier in France in the summer following snowchains to reach the Aire for 10 days skiing this Feb. Going over the pass to La Thuile in Italy (cheaper potion than the Monte Blanc Tunnel) this time, the odd fact is that in Feb we skiing doen the road this time we will be driving!!!!!!!! 

Happy High Passes

Dick


----------



## Zozzer

I just thought I would share a couple of photo's.
Our van photographed against the snow wall on the Gotthard is a memory I'll cherish for ever.

The E Type Jag on the Grimsel Pass, evoked music in my ears of the film "The Italian Job", and I half expected Michael Caine himself to jump into it and drive off.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Alpine passes - love 'em!!!!

Grossglockner (Austria) - one of the best.
Passo Falzarego (Italy) - one of the scariest!!!!.

Two I would like to do......

Petit San Bernard.......

Nivole Pass (Italy) - where the opening credits and the 'hanging coach' scenes were filmed for 'The Italian Job' (the PROPER one - not the US rubbish!!!).

Carl...........dreaming!!!!


----------



## Zozzer

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Alpine passes - love 'em!!!!
> 
> Grossglockner (Austria) - one of the best.
> Passo Falzarego (Italy) - one of the scariest!!!!.
> 
> Carl...........dreaming!!!!


Passo Falzarego (Italy) - I agree it is one of the scariest.
Grossglockner is on the must do list (maybe next year)

Anyway I've finally got my little album together, maybe it will inspire others to trek across the alps.

http://www.pbase.com/zozzer/ch_2010


----------



## Hobbyfan

The worst thing about passes is coming down. Descending the Grossglockner I was flagged down by a British motor-cyclist who told me that he could smell my brakes from a hundred yards back!

I was so enthralled by the scenery and concentrating on negotiating the four million hairpin bends that I hadn't noticed.

We pulled in and put the kettle on and had a thirty minute break to let the brakes cool!

Coming down the St. Gotthard this year I was a bit more careful!


----------



## Zozzer

Hobbyfan said:


> The worst thing about passes is coming down. Descending the Grossglockner I was flagged down by a British motor-cyclist who told me that he could smell my brakes from a hundred yards back!
> 
> I was so enthralled by the scenery and concentrating on negotiating the four million hairpin bends that I hadn't noticed.
> 
> We pulled in and put the kettle on and had a thirty minute break to let the brakes cool!
> 
> Coming down the St. Gotthard this year I was a bit more careful!


So was I, but the lads in 10ton Swiss army truck flew past like the Stig.

I'm a naturally nervous person with it comes to heights, but the Mrs is even more so. When taking photo overlooking Gletsch I could hear her bellowing from the MH, "Come away from the edge". It may be fearfull but it's certainly an adrenaline rush. Have you noticed those little white marker stones by the edge of the road, they are strangely magnetic like cats eyes and rumble strips, only the stones aren't so forgiving.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Cracking album and photos Zozzer - got us planning our trip to Switzerland next year now!!!!

Cheers
Carl & Flo


----------



## asprn

I've yet to conquer my fear of the Blackwall Tunnel in the rush hour. :roll: 

Great pics, & well done for gripping your fear and beating it.

Dougie.


----------

